# Front Fender?



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

My rain bike had full fenders- but I had some problems with the front, so I pulled it off, thinking my feet get soaked anyway when it rains.

What are the general thoughts about the usefulness of a FRONT fender? I see plenty of bikes sporting only a rear- which has obviously practical applications- but the front?

Mine gave me a bit of toe overlap, and was fussy about wheel rub, since it was such a tight fit.... thoughts? Ideas? Am I missing something...? The only thing I can think of is riding post-rain- when the road is wet, but it isn't actually raining.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Apr 14, 2004)

filtersweep said:


> My rain bike had full fenders- but I had some problems with the front, so I pulled it off, thinking my feet get soaked anyway when it rains.
> 
> What are the general thoughts about the usefulness of a FRONT fender? I see plenty of bikes sporting only a rear- which has obviously practical applications- but the front?
> 
> Mine gave me a bit of toe overlap, and was fussy about wheel rub, since it was such a tight fit.... thoughts? Ideas? Am I missing something...? The only thing I can think of is riding post-rain- when the road is wet, but it isn't actually raining.


my front fender busted off during a long car ride when the bike was on the roof in a fork mount tray. i think it was a little broken to begin with.
I havent replaced it yet, but probably will not for the same reasons you mention above.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

filtersweep said:


> My rain bike had full fenders- but I had some problems with the front, so I pulled it off, thinking my feet get soaked anyway when it rains.


I find that the front fender keeps my feet much drier than without. Without the front fender, the water spray from the front wheel deflects off the down tube right onto your shoes. When it rains and is below 55 degrees (very common in the winter in the Pac NW), I'll wear over booties. Such an arrangement allows me to feel pretty comfortable for at least a couple hours.

I too have some minor toe overlap issues. However, the comfort factor trumps toe overlap in my opinion. My rain bike is a Redline Conquest Pro (cross bike -- cantis, not calipers) so I can mount or strip the fenders in about 5 minutes. That means I can mount them depending on the weather which is pretty convenient.

River City Bicycles in Portland, OR sells some fender brackets that allows you to mount fenders on ANY road bike. http://www.rivercitybicycles.com/product_info.php?cPath=130&products_id=613. They say that these are in-store only purchases but I'll help out any RBR peson that contacts me via PM and then PayPals me $20 (they cost $15 and I'll cover shipping so I'm not looking for a profit).


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I have tried both ways and prefer to have the front fender. I have big feet, my lake sandals are 47/48 and my race shoes are 46 and I occassionally have clearance issues with my fenders and feet. Not often enough to matter. The only option I could ever see would be one of the deflector plates that can velcro to the downtube. When I lived in the NW, I would do group rides in the rain using a snap on rear fender. It was more for the guy behind me than anything else. I like having full fenders on the commuter and find that I spend less time cleaning the bike after riding in bad weather. Wet shoes are not an issue since I commute in lake sandals.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

bigbill said:


> Wet shoes are not an issue since I commute in lake sandals.


That is simply genius! Do you think it would work riding fixed?


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

filtersweep said:


> That is simply genius! Do you think it would work riding fixed?


I use candy pedals and find that I am clipped in just as secure as I would be in my MTB shoes. This morning I rode to work in steady rain. I took the sandals into the shower with me and they are clean and dry for the trip home. I can't say the same for my shorts. It really feels great with the wind whistling through your toes. The Lake sandals have a lip around the front to protect your toes. They are heavy but easy to walk around in.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

bigbill said:


> I use candy pedals and find that I am clipped in just as secure as I would be in my MTB shoes. This morning I rode to work in steady rain. I took the sandals into the shower with me and they are clean and dry for the trip home. I can't say the same for my shorts. It really feels great with the wind whistling through your toes. The Lake sandals have a lip around the front to protect your toes. They are heavy but easy to walk around in.



toe overlap could be a bit nasty in sandals...


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

filtersweep said:


> toe overlap could be a bit nasty in sandals...


The raised 3/4" lip infront of the toes has protected me so far.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*how 'bout a reacharound?*

River City ships outta state, contrary to the website. These Full Wood fenders made it to CA all boxed up nice like.

EDIT: now they're doing chainguards too. Holy woody! Damn you River City Man!
http://www.rivercitybicycles.com/product_info.php?cPath=130&products_id=697 





Gripped said:


> River City Bicycles in Portland, OR sells some fender brackets that allows you to mount fenders on ANY road bike. http://www.rivercitybicycles.com/product_info.php?cPath=130&products_id=613. They say that these are in-store only purchases but I'll help out any RBR peson that contacts me via PM and then PayPals me $20 (they cost $15 and I'll cover shipping so I'm not looking for a profit).


----------

